# Starting a DE cycle and not sure what to expect



## Millie70 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm about to start my first DE IVF cycle in the next couple of weeks and not sure what to expect from it.  Drugs should be arriving tomorrow and I have my injection pack and needles! I have to take norethisterone tablets for 7 days, then have a period and then start injecting buserelin every day for 5 weeks, with progynova tablets at some stage too.  Can anyone give any advice on how the drugs might affect me? Am really worried about gaining weight, is it ok to exercise still?  Last year my periods stopped for 3 months and during that time my fish was elevated and I had hot flushes, felt sick and bloated all the time, is this what it will do to me again?  also scared of doing the injections......


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Millie70
I haven't had a DE IVF cycle but I have done fresh and frozen IVF cycles with buserelin, progynova etc in my 40s.  I didn't have bad physical side effects (the worst ones - bloating and stabbing pains etc were from the stimming drugs which you won't be having)  - but I would say to be prepared to feel emotional (it's stressful anyway but I am sure the drugs make it worse), there maybe headaches from the buserelin, and they certainly made me quite tired.  My advice would be to try to drink lots of water as it helps flush the drugs through your system and offset the headaches and try to be kind generally to yourself - take it easy, put your feet up from time to time, have some early nights, etc.  I found that I did gain weight each cycle - partly because of trying to eat protein-rich foods - and it has been hard to shift it.  However, hopefully your main weight gain (like mine) will be from a successful cycle  .  I'm not sure what the official advice is re exercise but I would say to keep active but not do more, and possibly  bit less, than you normally do.  If you are a very keen exerciser, it might be worth easing off a bit.
The injections are very daunting (I worried about them too in advance of my first cycle) but I got the hang of them pretty quickly.  At first I did them in my thighs but I discovered later that it seemed a lot easier to do them in my tummy although I hadn't liked the thought of that to begin with.  Don't stab yourself with the needle - get a fold of flesh between your fingers, ease the needle in gently and firmly and it should be a lot easier - you should hardly feel it. The first one is the worst but after a week or two you will hardly think about them.

PS: athough you don't like needles, it might be worth considering acupuncture.  I tried it during my 3rd fresh cycle and my FET and found that the sessions helped me relax and possibly even helped with the side effects of the drugs (and there is some research which suggests that it also helps increase your chances of success).  If you do go down this route, look for an acupuncturist with experience of fertility treatments.

Good luck     

Ellie


----------



## Millie70 (Jul 28, 2012)

thank you Ellie. I already feel emotional and haven't started yet! My drugs have arrived today. I'm also bit concerned about how I will be at work as my job can get a bit stressful at times.  The nurse suggested I take time off during the 2ww and just try and relax and rest but easier said than done.  What does anybody else do? Thanks for all advice xx


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Millie,

I can't help re the drugs as I had a completely different protocol for my DEIVF but can offer some thoughts on the 2ww - keep busy!  I was extremely lucky and had success on my first attempt aged 45 and carried on as normal during the 2ww and still found it difficult emotionally so hate to think how I would have been if not distracted by work and other commitments.  I exercised as normal but was extremely self conscious throughout as I just couldn't stop thinking about being pg.  I also found it really useful to be able to talk to my husband about my thoughts as he was able to put them into perspective more than I could.

And good luck - I hope it all goes well for you.

Morag


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree with Morag about keeping yourself occupied during the 2ww.  I rested for the first couple of days after ET but after that I was back at work, though I tried to finish earlier than usual when I could and I also tried to avoid carrying anything heavy or doing anything too strenuous physically. I also swear by Bachs Rescue Remedy which helped me get through all my IVF treatment and a lot of other things too!

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Barbaratje (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Millie,
Good luck with the donor egg cycle. I think the drugs can make you feel pretty awful but I was told to drink lots of water and this really helped with headaches. No hot flushes or anything. A bit of sleepyness, drowsness and dizzyness ..l. All that stopped once I started on progynova.
Cheers,
B


----------

